# Lonely wolf looking for friend



## darkemberwolf430 (Oct 18, 2019)

Looking for a long-term story rp partner can go NSFW if partner wants post any story ideas and I'll message back prefer to use telegram for messaging


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Andie (Oct 21, 2019)

I would be interested in being your RP partner


----------



## SolIgnite (Oct 23, 2019)

What Sonas do you have?
I'd love to work some sort of story out.


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 28, 2020)

SolIgnite said:


> What Sonas do you have?
> I'd love to work some sort of story out.


I have a wolf sona, a snow leopard, a fox, and a dragon


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

I don't RP but It's still nice to meet you. What's your favorite fruit!? O_O


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 28, 2020)

Peaches


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> Peaches


Adorable! I'm addicted to the canned variety.


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 28, 2020)

Fresh off the tree for me


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> Fresh off the tree for me


Classy!~


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 28, 2020)

My family used to go to an orchard to pick them but I dont think it'll happen anymore my grandfather passed away yesterday


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> My family used to go to an orchard to pick them but I dont think it'll happen anymore my grandfather passed away yesterday


Lucky!~ Sorry about your GP. :<


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 30, 2020)

Hello there, I do have some ideas, if you wish to talk about them, hit me up on Telegram.

@Misty_Wolf


----------

